# Ride Lasso Double Boa - Ankle Pressure



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Lasso boa wires hurt my feet over the life of 3 pair of boots. Each new model hurt my inner ankle in the same way. 
I swapped to burton photon wide and problems are gone. The burtons hold up far better too.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I own two pairs of Ride Lassos, and neither one hurts in the way you describe. My Lassos tie with my Maysis for most comfortable boots.


----------



## cgharrell14 (Jan 13, 2021)

I have the same exact problem with the Lasso double boa boots, went googling to see if this was common but this is the only post I found. Bought them during the 18/19 season and felt great in the store and got them heat molded, but after riding all day I would get this crazy tender spot above my inside ankle bone on both ankles. There’s actually pressure points all over my ankles but that spot is the worst.

I rode 7 days ago and my ankles are still super tender so I went investigating, put the boot on without the liner and tightened down the boas, and felt the pressure point right away. It’s coming from the inner boa attachment point on the boot shell, see the attached picture.










On my boot it’s covered with a leather patch but if I press on it with my finger it’s no wonder it hurts... it’s rock hard. All of the inner boa connection points are rock hard so no wonder these boots aren’t comfortable. The inner boa really locks your heel in and is really convenient compared to laces but it’s not at all worth the pain.


----------

